# Which Betta Type Is Your Favourite?



## EverythingNice55

Hi! I decided to have a vote! So, please vote.... WHICH BETTA DO YOU THINK IS BEST!? I would like to know which betta is the most popular? Thanks!


----------



## Pitluvs

I vote rescued betta... theyre all the same to me LOL


----------



## EverythingNice55




----------



## Bresn

Do you guys know Crown Tail is the newest fin mutation?Do you guys also know bettas with Crown Tail are currently being developed in some spectacular strains?This is from "Animal Planet:Aquarium Care of Bettas" by David E. Boruchowitz!


----------



## EverythingNice55

Really? Cool! That's really interesting!!


----------



## Leeniex

I need a crowntail. Soon.


----------



## copperarabian

there's no OHM D: that's one of my favorites. 

I voted for Giant betta, I think they're so awesome and I hope to get one at some point


----------



## Sakura8

I love the plain old veiltails. Don't get me wrong, I love all the other tail types and I love halfmoons but my HM is so high maintenance! Veiltails are purty and affordable.


----------



## tsukiowns

crown tail are nice and BA soon getting one because im obseced... BUt a half sun has the HM and A jagged edge so it embodies the CT and HM they are ammazing i wish i could get one


----------



## Tikibirds

I picked HM. I love their big tails  
But most of my males are VT's.

CT's are my least fav. The remind me of spiders *shudders*


----------



## Sakura8

Somehow, the ones I always end up rescuing are VTs. I've only rescued one CT for some reason.


----------



## EverythingNice55

OK! Thanks for voting, everyone! We still have until 12-31-2011 to vote! Ooops! Sorry, I forgot some bettas!


----------



## EverythingNice55

This is actually kind of cool!


----------



## Sweeda88

You forgot Halfmoon Plakats, so I didn't vote.


----------



## TielBird101

I like spade tails and veiltails best.


----------



## caitic10

Voted for Giants! I want to own one so badly!


----------



## copperarabian

why has no one voted for Plakats? I know for a fact a ton of people on here LOVE them  they need to join the voting pool lol


----------



## Sweeda88

I didn't vote for them because I SPECIFICALLY like HMPKs. I voted other.


----------



## dramaqueen

I like halfmoons and now, since I got Dijon, I like plakats.


----------



## Bettawolf19

I still love my crowntails  though i like plakats too


----------



## hmckin20

tie between halfmoon and plakat. 

though i love me some VTs too


----------



## Sakura8

I need to google feathertails. All but three of my bettas are veiltails so I voted according to my majority, haha.


----------



## EverythingNice55

No, actually I added Halfmoon Plakats if you didn't notice, but I just called it Plakat. Thanks everyone for voting! Please spread the word!


----------



## EverythingNice55

By the way, Feathertails are BEAUTIFUL! I love them, but I voted for Corwntails! Now, on December 31 2011 meet here and I will announce the winner! And, I will make something special for the winning betta, and the winning people who voted for that betta!


----------



## Betta Slave

I like giants. :3 They're a perfect size for fish, IMO XD And I love how bigger-boned they seem to be. Almost a bit pudgy.


----------



## tpocicat

HM are my favorites, however they ALL are beautifil. I'm going to a Betta show next month, and hope to pick up a few extra beautiful Bettas!


----------



## Creat

HM's.. or any kind of marble its really the marble color that gets me doesnt matter about the fish


----------



## betta lover1507

i LOVE DBT's that is a reason am in LOVE with mine called lunar X333


----------



## EverythingNice55

In the lead: Halfmoons! My betta Tobi was a halfmoon!


----------



## BettaHeart

im sorry but i just couldnt get the courage to vote as they are all the best, well in my opinion :-D


----------



## HatsuneMiku

what about big ear bettas !! 

and i voted for feather tail .. ever since i found my dream betta at a LFS .. and then took him home and made him flare and found out he's a OHM with a feather tail .. and big ears <3 =)

also feather and rose tail are soo similar it's very hard to tell them apart


----------



## Sena Hansler

.... i voted giant betta, but I got plakat girls and VT males  here a decent anything-other-than-a-veil-tail either doesn't exist or is hard to come buy lol...


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I like combtails for some reason c:


----------



## Sena Hansler

I think they are all cool really  lol there was no "all" poll choice....


----------



## trilobite

Plakat!! :-D My all time favourite


----------



## BettaHeart

Sena Hansler said:


> I think they are all cool really  lol there was no "all" poll choice....



+1:-D


----------



## Sena Hansler

=D well it's true! I love my VT's. Each have their own personality, tail length, colors, lengths... If I could have a second, I'd get crowntails... or combtails. well okay really any betta that calls out to me


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

i chose crowntails, because they just look so delicate!


----------



## EverythingNice55

Thank you all for voting! This poll is going great so far! If you haven't voted, please do! The people who voted for the winning betta gets a prize!!


----------



## Bettas143

Umm where's the all of the above choice lol?


----------



## Sena Hansler

... I want a prize. lol  and yeah that's what I wanted, bettas143 xDD


----------



## MrVampire181

super red HMPK!!!!


----------



## Sakura8

These results are really interesting, actually.


----------



## Tikibirds

what's a fan tail??


----------



## Reece

Go veil tail!!!!!!!!!! I love them all, but I had to vote in favour of Daz lol.

:O off of subject, 150th post anniversary! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

yay Reece! lol. And yeah I would have voted VT, for my Spartan but I voted for my half giant Madame  lol. If I get any males from her spawn that are half giant I shall be keeping them... >.> lol


----------



## BettaHeart

i found a really unique betta yesterday at the petstore, it looked like a ct but had a split like a dt. hes really quite lovely. so what catergory would he be under?


----------



## Sena Hansler

probably an other?  lol I have no idea! sounds cool though..


----------



## dramaqueen

I saw a pretty gold colored halfmoon yesterday at Petsmart. I wanted him sooo bad!


----------



## Sena Hansler

OMG!!! that woulda been awesome! lol. I found out, my brother wants one/two of my betta males  for his children. His boy is pretty responsible, so he can teach his sister!  Plus then, I can free up some water space lol! I may want to breed different tails eventually... after I move... I am interested in seeing what most people seem to like


----------



## Sakura8

I still haven't gotten a plakat yet. It's on my list. But every time I go to the pet store, the sad looking VTs get me right in the heart so they're the ones I end up bringing home.


----------



## Bettawolf19

sakura I should send you a Plakat. They are my second favorites next to Crowntails


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, maybe you should. At this rate, the only way I get one is if it's sick or if someone gives one to me. I can't remember the last time I bought a healthy betta.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Thanks for voting everyone!

A fan tail is a type of betta with a round tail... LOL.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I get healthy and sick bettas  I was tempted to get the four males who had terrible ich and chewed fins! Poor fellas... But I don't have enough space lol!


----------



## Sakura8

Space is an issue with me too. As in lack of. Otherwise I'd probably be rescuing a betta a week.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Agreed!!!! lol! I still cannot get over that one of the manager's employees put a poor betta in with barbs... Poor fellow had no fins left


----------



## Sakura8

That poor little guy! Honestly, these employees should have to buy and read a book on fish types before they're allowed to do more than scoop them out of the tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know. I do respect the store owner and his wife. They both work as a team, and supply good information. I only go there when either one is there. I avoid the store when their employee is there. Apparently, "if I didn't use ich medication all my fish would die" and yet everyone is healthy, and never had a problem after using merely salt... Same with her saying females cannot be with each other =D I really think research is highly needed. For anything.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

once .. before i found this forum .. i asked a LFS owner what can i do to stop my betta from tail biting .. and he told me that bettas never bite their tail .. that it was impossible .. @[email protected] .. i just walked away after that


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh my gosh!!! and he owned a FISH store... not just a pet shop D:
well yesterday I found out, that even though my albino cory is just a wee little fellow, slightly smaller than my one inch female bettas, would still eat my fry and I was reassured that he would only clean the bottom.

I have like 12 left from a spawn of about 100....


----------



## Sakura8

Aww, Sena, I'm so sorry! I've always heard that cories wouldn't eat fry either. :shock:


----------



## Sena Hansler

>< yeah. It sucks. Most of the (what's left) fry are still active, and hopefully today I'll test my infusoria, which'll boost their chances by a heck load!


----------



## Sakura8

Good luck with them.  What kind of tail are you expecting?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well it's VT crossed with PK. So probably short tailed apparently with some "the heck???" xD


----------



## Sakura8

I can't wait for pics. "What the heck" tails are the best because they're always a surprise/mystery. XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right xD too bad there wasn't THAT on the poll xDDD


----------



## EverythingNice55

Hi, guys! I am glad that you're having a nice conversation here! Yay! Thanks for voting everyone! We still have time left! Please vote! This is fun, eh?


----------



## Sakura8

EverythingNice, we can only vote once, right? Otherwise I'd vote once for every tail type. And I think my HM is pioneering a new type: fringetail.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Haha!! nice


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

My is big ear giant hmpk


----------



## EverythingNice55

Sadly, you can only vote once... It's OK! I will make more polls after this one ends!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Yaaaaay!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

hooray! you should make one asking what their fave colour is!


----------



## EverythingNice55

LOL! Maybe I will!


----------



## Larkspur

I love Half sun bettas. I don't have one yet but I've been thinking of breeding my green marble CT with my green marble HMPK I think they would make wonderful babies n.n


----------



## Zappity

Veil Tail, cause they're the only ones I've ever owned...


----------



## betta dude

my fave are the top three halfmoon,veiitail and last but not least crowntail


----------



## Sherlock23

Half moon since I have a "young" half moon Betta and I love how big their Tails get But I love all the other Betta Fish


----------



## Betta Slave

Giants are my favourite, for sure. I think they have more personality- they're so big and clunky XD


----------



## EverythingNice55

Heyheyhey! The poll is almost over! Quick! Place your vote now! Thanks to those who voted! Have a nice conversation.


----------



## Bettawolf19

Crowntails for the win!!


----------



## LionCalie

Plakat is my favorite!


----------



## tracyalexa

I really didn't like Pk's at all a few months ago. Then we rescued a one eyed hmpk and I fell in love with them.


----------



## EverythingNice55

In first place with 34 is the Halfmoon Betta! Second we have Crowntails with 21! And tied for third are the Plakat and Rose Tail bettas with 15 votes! Keeeep on voting, betta lovers! The people who voted for the winning betta gets a prize!


----------



## TaraVictor

Lol, I thought I was out of time then, but I just submitted my vote. I like Halfmoon bettas but they're quite pricey, so Crowntail gets my vote.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Gooo-oo CROWNTAILS! Yaaay!


----------



## bastage

I am a fan of crowntails.. Currently have 13 (5 males & 8 females that are all CT + I have 4 VT females)


----------



## bettakeeper91

Halfmoon all the way! Come on guys!!!


----------



## EverythingNice55

Halfmoons in the lead! Can Crowntails catch up? VOTE VOTE VOTE!


----------



## kfryman

I voted for what betta tails I have, double tail, although I like half moon!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

HM are mine (thought I'd vote OHM if it was on here).

Reason: 
A bigger canvas for more paint!


----------



## Rosso1011

I'm pretty sure I like all bettas but I voted on the type I would want or buy next... a spade tail.


----------



## fishman12

I voted Delta. Minority!


----------



## Brian10962001

Rosso1011 said:


> I'm pretty sure I like all bettas but I voted on the type I would want or buy next... a spade tail.


I bought a Spade Tail girl before I even knew what it was. I had called them that before I realized it was a specific trait not just a nipped off veil tail LOL.


----------



## mjoy79

I love all types. I voted for crowntail. Even though I used to say halfmoon. After owning several crowntails and a couple of halfmoons for awhile- I just love the dramatic look of the crowntails and the halfmoons I have are tailbiters so I can't enjoy the halfmoon look right now :/


----------



## EverythingNice55

Thank you everyone for voting! This is very famous!! Thanks! The poll ends this month, so VOTE VOTE VOTE!


----------



## Sprinkles

I'm going to have to say Halfmoon... though I love the Deltas/Super Deltas as well. The Plakats are growing on me too, especially the HMPK's. They're all gorgeous.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Thanks for voting!


----------



## Enbarr

As much as I love my DT, a halfmoon is my dream betta


----------



## Enbarr

Or a feathertail...


----------



## Arashi Takamine

HM and CT's are my favorites for the looks but Veiltails are pretty classy too.

(Lelouch proves it...Classic pretty boy behavior.)


----------



## EverythingNice55

Thanks for voting! Keep it up! GO CROWNTAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## fishman12

Delta Tail has 5 votes now.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Aha! This poll ended! Congrats to everyone who voted for Halfmoon, you all get a prize!! Thanks everyone for voting!  Have a great day!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I voted combtail/halfsun!


----------



## morla

I like all of them! I need to become more familiar with them to though.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

My favorite is the crowntail.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I actually think that halfmoon plakat is my favourite.


----------



## Pucky21811

Aw... :/ I'm going to give my little Roundtail a little hug. I love him. (Don't let him know, but if I knew about this poll I probably would have voted Plakat!) lol


----------



## EverythingNice55




----------



## Tappy4me

I know the poll is over, but I would have voted for Halfmoon, Halfmoon Plakat or Plakat. It's definitely a toss up between them for my favorite.


----------



## kurimaw

mine is Crowntail :-D


----------



## EverythingNice55




----------



## Ramble

I'm new to the forum, and relatively new to bettas, but I would have gone with the veilteils (all my rescues so far have been veiltails) and the plakats. They just look tough and bold...heh.


----------



## MrVampire181

Any HM betta that can hold his form with good body structure and strong branching and coloring according to his strain. Or any HMPK with a good thick body, nice fins with good ray branching and color according to strain.

Basically any fish that is near the IBC standards for HM or short-fin HM.


----------



## bettalover2000

I like HM, CTPK, PK....I also like any betta with a cute personality & good color. I voted for HM.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Yaaay


----------



## Crashzero

I used to favor Crown Tail but recently prefer the Half Moons... =D


----------



## kfryman

If the halfmoon has nice tonnage then I will vote for HM, but I love my PKs! I think they are amend will always be my favorite.


----------



## joyfish

I am off to do a search just to look at pictures of the bettas. I never knew there were so many different kinds. I also know I will like them all :lol:.
Nice poll and educational as well.


----------



## MrVampire181

My soft spot is for HMPKs. HM finnage without the problems


----------



## Creat

MrVampire181 said:


> My soft spot is for HMPKs. HM finnage without the problems


The problems are what make it fun XD


----------



## BeckyFish97

Creat: I don't mean to be rude here but a fish having health problems etc is NOT fun for the fish


----------



## MrVampire181

I don't think they meant health problems. HMs in general are difficult because of their fins. Spawning them is a hit or miss, maintaining them in perfect condition is difficult, and raising them to have a 180 degree caudal spread is even more difficult. Take a lot of work.


----------



## BeckyFish97

ok lol I hope I didn't sound rude  It wasn't meant that way!


----------



## littlegreen

Super Deltas don't get enough love! : (


----------



## BeckyFish97

I have to agree on that one, I do think that they are nice, I don't think they're quite as nice as halfmoons but I do think they're gorgeous anyway


----------



## littlegreen

Agreed, they're both BEAUTIFUL! : ) But some HMs just see to have to MUCH fin!


----------



## BeckyFish97

If they're not bred properly with the right outcrosses to HMPK etc then the fins get way too big, but apart from that I looove them!


----------



## betta lover1507

i love DBTs XP there so awesome, to bad there not a dominant gene >.>" they might be, but there very hard to produce


----------



## MrVampire181

DTs are extremely is easy to produce. Just breed two fish carrying DT or a DT to DT/dt and you'll get them.

Unfortunately 99% of DTs on AB have terrible fins and bodies.


----------



## betta lover1507

woah you like kinda confused me in the first part but i got your point lol


----------



## MrVampire181

MrVampire181 said:


> DTs are extremely is easy to produce. Just breed two fish carrying DT or a DT to DT/dt and you'll get them.
> 
> Unfortunately 99% of DTs on AB have terrible fins and bodies.


Meant ST/dt not DT/dt... that's a "You don't say" moment.


----------



## Twilight Storm

Shame I missed the poll, but the balok ray (Y ray) crowntail is my favorite tail type.

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT09DKx7JugKxSB9eDfN3QOA9BizE-pHwRJULMzfrJfUzh0ilZb

That is close to my dream fish right there. (Tail type at least)


----------



## EverythingNice55

Cool!!


----------



## IsjiX

I like the crowntail and dragonscale mixes, but I also love the halfmoons


----------

